# Need to rent a Trailer in Venice CA 5-24 morning for documentary shoot



## direktor (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi,

I'm shooting a documentary of a band called the Ditty Bops riding their bikes across the country, starting Thursday morning in Venice Beach at 10am.

The very first bit of the ride goes from Venice at 10am to Pacific Palisades for lunch via the beach bike/ped path. I'd like to shoot it from my bike, but need a B.O.B. or Burley trailer to carry my camera gear.

I plan on calling Helen's in Santa Monica first thing tomorrow to see if they have something I can rent, but I thought I'd ask here too. The ride is open to the public, so if somebody wants to rent one to me for a few hours they can do the ride too, or I can bring back via car, or whathaveyou.

Please contact via email at [email protected] with leads. Thanks!


----------

